# New little Cinnamon-Pinto Girl



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm so excited!! I got to visit with my hedgie this past Monday, and she is absolutely the most adorable thing I've ever laid eyes on.  

She should get to come home on Friday December 22nd when she is right around 8 weeks old. 

My signature won't say 'future hedgie owner' for much longer. :mrgreen: 

Now I get to go crazy gathering all the supplies, and trying to come up with a name befitting her cuteness. LOL


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

Forgot the picture! LOL

Here she is from Monday 11/26/12, at right around 4 weeks old.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cute, congrats! It's smart to get everything prepared beforehand, you'll be bringing her home in a hectic time of the year.


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

LizardGirl said:


> Very cute, congrats! It's smart to get everything prepared beforehand, you'll be bringing her home in a hectic time of the year.


Thanks, LizardGirl, and can I say thank you for the book you wrote. It has been an invaluable part of my learning process!

It is definitely crazy this time of year! I think it's the car ride I'm most worried about (possibility of her being carsick and crazy drivers).

I've already ordered all my heating elements (thermostat, CHE and dome, thermometers). All I have left to account for out of my long list of stuff to get is: a kitchen scale (Target), Fleece blanket (Target), and a bag of food of the same kind as the breeder has been feeding her. (Tractor Supply). 

Hard to believe I'll be able to bring her home in 24 days! (I totally have a countdown on my computer, LOL :roll: )


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm glad it was helpful for you! It sounds like your little girl will be spoiled.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Congrats! It's so wonderful to finally pick up your hedgie after all the waiting.

Can't wait to see more pics of your little cutie


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

What a wonderful Christmas gift. Congratulations and good luck with your new baby.


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

She will definitely be spoiled! LOL

Thanks Sar-uh, and momIImany! A Christmas present from me to me.  And boy howdy, will there ever be pictures!  

I think I'm gonna have to wait to get her home to name her. I want to pick a name that suits her. In browsing names online the front runner is "Malvina" (Gaelic, meaning 'the smooth-browed one') Just me, or is the idea of naming a hedgie "the smooth browed one" just freakin' hilarious? :lol: That and it would mean I can call her 'Mal' for short. *stands up* Hello, I'm Katie and I'm a sci-fi nerd.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Katis228 said:


> That and it would mean I can call her 'Mal' for short. *stands up* Hello, I'm Katie and I'm a sci-fi nerd.


A+. We have a girl named Serenity, and a boy whose full name is Fan of All Seven. :lol:


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Woot for Serenity! I love Nathan Fillion I considered naming my hedgie River but it just didn't suit her, also considered Amy Farrah Fowler, from The Big Bang Theory but didn't want to have to walk around saying "Good girl, Amy Farrah Fowler" "Come here Amy Farrah Fowler" lol. Sci-fi nerds/nerds in general FTW! lol

Congrats on your little one btw! Can't wait to see what you name her!


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

JulieAnne said:


> Woot for Serenity! I love Nathan Fillion I considered naming my hedgie River but it just didn't suit her, also considered Amy Farrah Fowler, from The Big Bang Theory but didn't want to have to walk around saying "Good girl, Amy Farrah Fowler" "Come here Amy Farrah Fowler" lol. Sci-fi nerds/nerds in general FTW! lol


 :lol: that would be an amusing name. "no, Amy Farrah Fowler. We poop in our litter box not in the igloo." LOL!

I can't wait to get a_ clear_ picture of her.  I didn't want to use flash and blind the poor baby.



moxieberry said:


> A+. We have a girl named Serenity, and a boy whose full name is Fan of All Seven. :lol:


yay! I love 'Fan of All Seven' that is awesome! I had a lot of sci fi fandoms I was looking through. I found that Gaelic name and it was just a wonderful coincidence. :mrgreen:


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

ooooh now I may have to name my next hedgie something nerdy! I want a hedgie named Mal o.0

congrats on your little one coming home soon! I love Cinnamon-colored. Make sure to post more pictures when you get them 

My girl is a super-light Cinnacot that I absolutely looove.


----------

